# Union Atlas



## PencilPusher (Nov 2, 2011)

So everyone talks about the Forces. Yes they are the hot binding and all, yada yada yada, but the new Atlas is what Union learned from the Force and brings progression with better adjust-ability and materials. 

What is your opinion on these new bindings?? Will these replace the Force series? What do you think?

My store doesnt carry Union so I dont have a rep to fill me in on these.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a Union it might get the job done but I'd look elsewhere. Where's the Nose he'll probably scream bloody murder I said that.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm interested in how Atlas owners feel about them. I'm currently trying to decide between the Union Atlas, Ride Capo, Flux SF45 and Burton Cartel Restricted.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Haven't ridden them but for the $340 Canadian they want for them at most places here they better clean my house as well as hold me to my board.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

union sucks their toestrap does not work.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

^But their toe strap does work. Unions aren't my favorite bindings, but lets not throw out lies.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well, i've rode them - and the toestrap does not work for shit as a toecap. it is garbage, and for a company that pretty much only makes bindings to have the shittiest toestrap on the market is ridiculous. 


not even lying bro..... i swear.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe you. But they may work for him. especially their new straps that have been tweaked since the 2012 demo models came out. Fit my friends burton boots fine, my rome boots, brother's 32 boots.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Sudden_Death said:


> Haven't ridden them but for the $340 Canadian they want for them at most places here they better clean my house as well as hold me to my board.


Agreed 340 plus 13% tax... Way out of my price range to try


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tried the Atlases on today in a shop. Felt good on the toes despite a pointy toe box (nike zf1's). How did the sample bindings differ? This board is so finicky with their brands, hate one day—love the next.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> union sucks their toestrap does not work.


They don't work with YOUR boot, sorry 

They worked on both my Vans Cirro and Nike Kaiju boots just fine. However I sold both pairs of Forces I owned and now rock the Auto Uprise and LOVE them


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Evil_Empire said:


> Need to set it up right first you moron.....


He is right though.... The Force toe cap doesn't work on all boots.

Depending on the toe shape of the boot, the cap will not hold onto it and just keeps flipping up on top of the toe


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Evil_Empire said:


> well obviously some boots and bindings dont jive together thats to obvious most bindings should be tried with your boots anyways. To say Union toe traps suck is just moronic they make some of the best bindings hands down..If u disagree your a noob!


Just lost any tiny bit of respect I had for you.

You sound like a 16 year old little boy who has no idea how to debate or prove his belief to be right.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

@Evil Empire: you have already proven yourself to be an ignorant little retard on this forum. the fact that you think Timberline is soooooo much better than Meadows tells me that you probably don't really know shit about shit. buy whatever fucking bindings you want but every new binding i've seen has a better toestrap than Union - as in they fit on all kinds of boots, not just a few. you are a fanboy blinded by some bent brand loyalty. you'd suck Union's dick.

edit: you can step up and come to Meadows and get slapped by a 'real boarder' you little bitch. i'm willing to bet i've been shredding longer than you've been alive you little cumstain.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i didn't have to search you. your ignorance is memorable. you're just so clueless. so yea well maybe i won't slap you then but i know for sure that i'm way better at snowboarding than you are :cheeky4:


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Evil_Empire said:


> No I just dont care... Unions are excellent bindings ask %90 of real boarders....So eat a dick


what what proof do you have ?....

i can write " I just dont care.... unions suck" not going to make a difference if there is nothing to back it up... just saying... and they are more expensive then most of the other bindings....


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

Evil_Empire said:


> More expensive?? Uh..........Force are under $200.........Most bindings are $215 and above.... U lost man


read suddne_death's post.. atlas 340 here plus tax.... canadian dollar\\

cartels are 250...

est bindings are about 300

aka union atlas more expensive


----------



## PencilPusher (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow... Umm I come back on here to read my thread excited to see three pages of advise and I see three pages of bickering...

First off, how can you compare the new Atlas to the old Forces?? As I mentioned on my OP, "the new Atlas is what Union learned from the Force and brings progression with better adjust-ability and materials." If you contribute to this thread, then obviously you have some kind of decent knowledge about this binding even though it is a new binding.

With the comparison of the Forces toe strap to this new binding is not a credible comparison as it has all new open toe straps so they dont slip with a front of toe option. The strap also drops all the way down for more adjust-ability in addition to the open toe design already mentioned.

Can we please get back on track and not hijack this thread? Thank you for your advice.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't think they'll necessarily "replace" the Forces, but I think they'll maybe drop the force down in price point in the future and make the Forces "mini" Atlases in a way. Kind of in the same way that the DLX (FANTASTIC binding for the price, btw), used to be priced higher, when it was first in union's line and is now their entry level clamp.

I've never ridden the Atlas, so I don't have an opinion on that. I've heard though from people that have ridden them, they have a little more play tip to tail and wildly differing opinions on the edge to edge response. If they edge to edge response is quicker than the forces, I'll own some next year, if it isn't...I'll probably stick to my Forces, or it will be dependent on my next board.

As far as the toe strap goes? I actually do own a pair of the new strap and it works EXTREMELY well for me (Burton Hails). My first day was yesterday so I was eating shit all over the mountain, and normally with my Burton gettagrips and even the DLX strap, there's a chance that it would slip off the boot. Didn't happen at all. I agree that with the old strap there used to be a SLIM chance it didn't work with your boot, but for the most part, it's someone not dialing in their stuff correctly. One day everyone will be able to strap in and ride w.out worrying too much about set-up, until then people should take their time to get it right.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> well, i've rode them - and the toestrap does not work for shit as a toecap. it is garbage, and for a company that pretty much only makes bindings to have the shittiest toestrap on the market is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> not even lying bro..... i swear.


shredlife I would imagine you are referring to the 'new' design for 2012? Did you ride the production ones or the samples from last spring? Or are you talking about the 09-11 force toe strap? I understand you don't like unions, which is fine with me, but what applies to you certainly doesn't apply to all as you seem to think by your posts in these union threads.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ there it is ^^


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Evil_Empire said:


> Well in US.........I actually own Cartels also $229...........Force $185.....Atlas $219............. US outdoor store Oregon....
> 
> So......I think your Country is jacking you around....Especially since Union is based right there in Seattle close to boarder





Snowboard_Otaku said:


> read suddne_death's post.. atlas 340 here plus tax.... canadian dollar\\
> 
> cartels are 250...
> 
> ...



Irrelevant. The man can't control what country he lives in. 

Price is a factor when buying gear, if the cartels are significantly cheaper, that's the way to go. They're just as rad as the Force/Atlas, plus you have more money in your pocket.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

idshred said:


> shredlife I would imagine you are referring to the 'new' design for 2012? Did you ride the production ones or the samples from last spring? Or are you talking about the 09-11 force toe strap? I understand you don't like unions, which is fine with me, but what applies to you certainly doesn't apply to all as you seem to think by your posts in these union threads.


i rode the 2012 models as they were designed as of last spring during demo periods. for a company that only makes bindings the way that their reps dismissed toestraps that fit for shit on 4 out of 5 boots was enough to make me write of the company all together. they really aren't bringing shit to the table that other companies already don't have. plenty of great bindings out in the world, i don't see a reason to give union a penny. do whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they listened to you and others that were dissatisfied with the toestrap. 
They made some changes before production and now, mine rides perfectly and will not come off of my boot until I want it to.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> i rode the 2012 models as they were designed as of last spring during demo periods. for a company that only makes bindings the way that their reps dismissed toestraps that fit for shit on 4 out of 5 boots was enough to make me write of the company all together. they really aren't bringing shit to the table that other companies already don't have. plenty of great bindings out in the world, i don't see a reason to give union a penny. do whatever the fuck you want.


fair enough


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

that's fine - if you say they work for you i believe you. 

i still don't think they're doing anything that isn't being done already or better by flux, k2, raiden, burton. 

really not too impressed with union. they seem too concentrated on partnering with stupid companies to put trendy graphics on their shit to bait stupid little kids and bro brahs into buying their shit. fuck your 700 colorways - if all you're going to do is make bindings then bring something new to the table as far as i'm concerned. that's my opinion.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you fail at life kid. i'd shit on your bindings before i rode them...

you're a blind dick-sucking fanboy. fuck your couch.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

pretty much every company has done collab graphics on products. Calling union out for that is silly. If your gonna rag on a company, make specific points. 4 out of 5 boots don't work with union toestraps? what boots do you ride? i know for a FACT that rome, burton, celsius, thirty two, deelux, ride, and vans fit in them.

Once again, unions aren't my favorite, and I'm not on them this year, but seriously dude.

And evil_empire, seriously? you might have a better time arguing if you did not come across so hostile and juvenile.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

Evil_Empire said:


> YEAH THIS DUDE IS A TOTAL DOUCHE BAG....DONT LISTEN TO HIS BIAS BULLSHIT.
> SAYING UNION PUTS TRENDY GRAPHICS ON THERE BINDINGS? THERE MAIN LINE IS THE MOST SIMPLE LOOKING OUT....
> 
> IGNORE ANYTHING THIS GUY SAYS...... WITH HIS PLAYED OUT TRENDY JOHNNY CASH PHOTO....FAIL


wtf? It took a while but he gave an honest opinion as to why he feels the way he does, why continue a stupid argument? I don't think either of you will ever change the others view of union binding company, just accept that you have different preferences when it comes to bindERS.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Evil_Empire said:


> Who is ignorant??? You make a statement that your a better boarder than someone you dont know or seen board? EPIC FAIL U LIL PUTO


because you weigh 220 you fucking idiot.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what, to fight you?


i'm not 16 you little douchebag, and i don't fist fight to prove who is more manly. 

you can go ahead and try and beat my ass and get yourself shot tho if you're feeling real tough.... 

you're gonna figure out before too long that acting like a big toughguy is going to do nothing for your life but give you problems. take some time and learn how to spell before you end up getting assraped in prison or dead in a parking lot somewhere for trying to act tough.

the real world is not like highschool.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

So....if the Atlas is more responsive edge to edge, with a softer highback....I'll probably get those next year. I really like the forces and think the highback is plenty comfy; but if it could be comfier? Game Over.


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Evil_Empire said:


> come meet me......anywhere...anywhere....Thats what I thought


are you.....a......******......that.....is what I .....thought


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

OP, you should make another thread and re-title this one to "Toe strap fight!!! Who's IN?!?!?"


----------



## PencilPusher (Nov 2, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> OP, you should make another thread and re-title this one to "Toe strap fight!!! Who's IN?!?!?"


Lol I know right!?!?!? Holy fucking shit, my thread has gone completely hi-jacked with this monkey balling bullshit... The thing I do not understand is that, yes, it is a new binding and a few people demoed the pre-production model and spread the bad shit like cancer. With new products or in this case a new toe strap design, they do pre-production runs so they can get input and fix a problem or two before selling to the masses!! 

Another thing I would like to point out is that I am of a mindset to, "buy once, cry once". If I spent more on something I like, I will be more satisfied than settling down with something that fit my budget. Better to save for a bit longer and get what you want. I never look at price until I pull my credit card out and pay. There are reasons why one product is cheaper than the other and you do pay for what you get to a certain extent.


----------

